# Nikolai Yakovlevich Myaskovsky



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nikolai Yakovlevich Myaskovsky (Russian: Никола́й Я́ковлевич Мяско́вский; 20 April [O.S. 8 April] 1881 - 8 August 1950) was a Russian and Soviet composer. ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Myaskovsky

Was unknown in the West...But in Russia they consider him in the big trio of the XXth century:
i.e. Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Myaskovsky.

He composed 27 symphonies, many string quartets, sonatas, etc...but no operas.









[yt[



[/yt]













this is AWESOME!






He never abandonned tonality...he never was an "enfant terrible" like Prokofiev or Shostakovich...but his music was deep and makes think about fate...sometimes is dark...he wasn't a happy-music composer. He was a great composer though...

Symphonies 3, 5, 6 and 27 are for me his best.

I took my name from him.

Martin Pitchon

Comments and curious people are welcome.

:tiphat:

Martin Pitchon


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

He wasnt unkown in the west. A poll by some broadcast corp. across america showed that people believed Myaskovsky, de Falla and Prokofiev to be the contemporary composers who would be most celebrated in the future (or the present for us)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*well...*

I thought he was a bit neglected...I am so often mistaken...But among my "friends" nobody knows this composer and of course they know Shostakovich and Prokofiev...Is this a "symptom"?

How did I know about him? I guess I don't remember...About 6-8 years ago I heard about him and started with one of his symphonies...Knowing that he composed 27! it was far of my thinking and from my budget! LOL. But gradually I started buying not just his symphonies but EVERYTHING_YOU_CAN_GET from him.

Now, I think I have everything or almost. He's a great composer! His music is very beautiful and deep...No scrap like many Prokofiev's pieces...i.e. Evgeny Onieguin, Boris Godunov, Queen of spades...Not light music either as Shostakovich composed: "Alone", one year is a lifetime"...La Comedie humaine (Balzac)...Not good stuff...

To be continued...

Martin Pitchon


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you for this thread. Sounds interesting. Soviet music (as opposed to Russian music) has some fascination in part due to its historical significance. Perhass his music was also Russian? I don't know, as I haven't got any of his music on recording.

There appears to be little recorded music by Myaskovsky. Would you recommend the symphonies performed by the Russian State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

you see?! A little? A lot! I said before Myaskovsky wasn't very known...You are curious (that is good) but not everybody is...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=popular&field-keywords=myaskovsky

Shostakovich, Prokofiev and Myaskovsky were considered Soviet not Russian...But the only difference between Russian and Soviet is politics...Politics are not as important as people may think...
Soviets were Russians...Russians are not Soviets...

URSS doesn't exist any more. LONG life to RUSSIA!!!!

You can listen to the youtube clips I posted here (above) to have an idea. It is a wonderful composer.

Best

Martin (today is my birthday)....LOL


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, many people seem to have heard of Myaskovsky, but not actually heard his music. I was certainly in that category until a few years ago, and I have been listening to classical for over 20 years. His works don't seem to get that much airtime on radio either, at least not here Down Under.

I've only got two of his works, his _Sinfonietta for Strings_ (on a Naxos recording coupled with Barshai's arrangment of the Shostakovich 8th quartet) & the _Cello Concerto _(played by Rostropovich on EMI coupled with Prokofiev's _Symphony-Concerto_). The Sinfonietta reminds me strongly of Tchaikovsky's works for string orchestra, like the _Serenade for Strings_ or _Souvenir de Florence_. & the _Cello Concerto_ has a melancholy and darkness in the first movement which reminds me a bit of Elgar. Most of it's idiom is not much more advanced than say Glazunov (which one critic quoted in the liner notes said), but it has this crazy modernistic cadenza, which I'd swear came from Shostakovich or Prokofiev, if I didn't know it was Myaskovsky. Sometimes, I just like to wallow in the raw emotions of this concerto (It was composed during the Second World War, and has a sense of triumph over adversity - or at least the hope of it - when that sad theme is repeated in a resolved way towards the end). It's definitely not as a "great" concerto as those by his other two compatriots above, but something about it moves me deeply.

I'm not hugely into his style, based upon these two works, but I would recommend him if you want to get a foothold into modern Russian music, he kind of bridges the gap neatly between Tchaikovsky, Glazunov & those guys & the modernists such as Prokofiev or Shostakovich. I will acquire a disc or two of his symphonies at some stage, though they aren't high on my list of priorities at the moment.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My music dictionary has this comment about him : "Shows influence of Tchaikovsky and Glazunov, although necessarily more modern." Would you agree, Myaskovsky2002?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

for a proper place to post:



jurianbai said:


> and less mentioned of his 13 string quartets! I am lucky to ge acknowledged to this quartet cycle (as result of staying too much overhere), his quartets is very near to dream piece. moderns sounds, purely based on tonality, lots of beautiful melody. favorite is no.9,11 and 13, also no.7 which based on Kabarda folk song (where's on earth is this place??) feel really folkinov ambianivics.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

A former member, MirrorImage was deeply enamored of his work and sang glowing praises of the Russian State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov set of his symphonies. I purchased a few of these separately curious as I too have been listening to classical music for 20+ years and had heard of but never heard Myaskovsky. Unfortunately, I must say I was not driven to purchase more. The work just didn't grab me enough one way or the other. Admittedly, I am not overly fond of a lot of Russian music... I lean far more toward the Germans, Italian, and French... (although the recent recording of Shostakovitch's _Nose_ blew me away and I'm currently listening to Christianne Stotijn's exquisite recording of Tchaikovsky's _Romances_).


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Youre right Myaskovsky2002, he isnt well known here in the west nowadays, but in his time he was very famous.

@Huilunsoittaja: Yes


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

My music dictionary has this comment about him : "Shows influence of Tchaikovsky and Glazunov, although necessarily more modern." Would you agree, Myaskovsky2002? 

========================================================
How can I agree? Burn your book! LOL

He has no apparent influence of Tchaikovsky...a little flavour of Glazunov some times.
He is different. His musical language is tonal but he is deeper than Shostakovich...Take the Shostakovich
5th or 10th for example...You have a point...Multiply this by 27, you have Myaskovsky's symphonies...Myaskovsky is a deep composer. Listen to the samples I provided here for having an idea.
As far as I know he had never composed "funny" music like Shostakovich...I think his sens of humor wasn't great...Sometimes his music can be sad...but there is always a hope somewhere...even in his "Funel marches" (symph. 3)

Martin Pitchon

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Two cello sonatas are among my favourites in this genre. Great melodic invention, though they often get a bit sentimental. 

I've also hard 6th symphony, string symphony and some string quartets. It's all good music but didn't really catch me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

His string quartets are just ok, I guess...He's more a full orchestra guy. Try the third symphony or better...buy the 27! I started buying one by one and I bought the 27 at the end. Result: I have twice each symphony except 2 or 3.

http://www.amazon.com/Integrale-Sym...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292256298&sr=1-1

By Svetlanov! Warranty of high quality.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

6 is best?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

the 3rd AND the 6th are GREAT!!!!!!!! Some others are very good too...The 12th...But I'd say every symphony has its message...Everyone is awesome. All of them are great...Depending on your test...
Bien sûr!

Martin


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Symphony No.VI is the 'Revolutionary' epic, which is monumental in its own right. It is probably the most famous symphony by Myaskovsky. The No. XXI & No. XXVII are worth exploring if you don't plan on getting the whole Olympia set. When I discovered Myaskovsky in my 20's, there were only two versions of the No. VI available - a tinny historic recording, and an awful other, which I can't remember. 

There was a time less than a decade ago, where Myaskovsky might have been considered obscure; not any more: the recording industry has changed this. His symphonies; the fabulous violin concerto, first recorded by David Oistrakh, and latterly by Vadim Repin and the cello concerto (less pompous and less sentimental than Elgar's cello concerto) are complete in their release; his choral works have been released; and virtually all of his chamber music has now made it onto CD, including his romantic piano sonatas; cello sonatas. Coming into mainstream consciousness is probably a product of his music being released on CD in the west. As you all know, Myaskovsky was very reserved and retiring - refusing to travel to the west like his extroverted and showy friend, Prokofiev. 

One reason why I love Myakovsky's work is that very strong line of lyrical interiority - distinct and humanely profound, in his own individual right - which courses through his work, especially his string quartets. It isn't easy for a listener to pick it up and 'get it' on first lesson, but with a listening, through the emotions, the power of his musical language really strikes a chord. 

One of the major difficulties that western listeners struggle with, when it comes to Myaskovsky, is grasping the subtle and profound introverted style of his string quartet writings. One eminent critic labeled the Taneyev Quartet cycle of Myaskovsky's XIII string quartets as the third most important string quartet cycles along with Bartok and Shostakovich in the 20th century era. It seems like the recognition for his symphonic output is there, however that may be based on volume of symphonies alone. With his string quartet work, that very precise and diary form of personal musical composition, Myaskovsky offers a musical language which no other string quartet cycle has ever approached. Yes - it's true that it is not as innovative as Bartok's cycle; it is not as spiritually desolate as Shostakovich's nor Weinberg's cycle in the same century; it's still my favourite cycle ever since the Russian Disc set came out. 


The Chamber Music threads on this forum are replete with a lot of raves for Myaskovsky - and granted, his musical language is very musical; elliptical and interior focussed on strongly lyrical melodies with a penchant for fugue.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! Head case understands his music deeply...He says something very important:

_One of the major difficulties that western listeners struggle with, when it comes to Myaskovsky, is grasping the subtle and profound introverted style of his string quartet writings. One eminent critic labeled the Taneyev Quartet cycle of Myaskovsky's XIII string quartets as the third most important string quartet cycles along with Bartok and Shostakovich in the 20th century era. It seems like the recognition for his symphonic output is there, however that may be based on volume of symphonies alone. _

And he's right. But I love his symphonies deeply...His string quartets are more difficult to follow and to listen to...

He masters the big orchestra with a power I have seen rarely before.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the interesting post Head Case,

A while ago I posted asking if anyone knew where I could find a score of his 6th. Does anyone jere have a clue?
Who publishes his music?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmm.. You might have to find a Soviet contact and get in touch with Medzigharignakaerkaga Kniga (or something!). They're the label that own the rights to the music.

You could write to www.musicroom.com or any sheet music supplier to see if they can acquire it for you. It is a special order item I guess.

Have you heard the shrill Russian Disc version of the VIth? It is beautifully played - but there are far better recordings available now. I'm not choosy about symphonic music and would recommend and settle for the Svetlanov disc set as a starting point. It is about the same price as 3 CDs for 20+ CDs!

I'm not really a symphony person ... more of a chamber music person. I prefer listening to tones and individual textures, so I tend to get lost in a symphony, whereas with a string quartet, it is the perfect balance between a meandering solo vs an overwhelming symphony for me. Myakovsky's experience of shell-shock in the war, no doubt contributed to his ability to master depth of emotion in the symphonic form. Equally, his reserved nature and tendency to shy away from public, concealed a profound emotional world, unutterable to the masses, and I'd agree that unless someone likes string quartets, it might be too overwhelming to foist 13 on them!

The Myaskovskian piano sonatas are delightful though. I only have Murray McLachlans' set on Olympia. I'm sure there must be more/other/better versions out there now. Anyone have any?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Svetlnanov 20? is not 16 CDs?

http://www.amazon.com/Integrale-Sym...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292359900&sr=1-1

He is a symphony person...then he's not for you, he's for me!

Martin


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha - I can't remember. There are too many!

Myaskovsky is more than a symphony person! He is a string quartet composer! 

Top of the evolutionary food chain!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

he is the only contemporary composer who composed 27 symphonies...The number 9 was the limit for a while...Shostakovich, 15. Prokofiev 7....But all 27 Myaskovsky's symphonies are relevant.

Mozar died many years ago.

Martin...who loves Mozart and Monteverdi too...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

In the baroque/classical era, quantity often overwhelmed quality. Composers like Dusek, Sammartini and Richter, composed just under 70 symphonies or over 30 each. 

I can't say I'm a huge fan of that era. Nor the symphony lol.

In the modern era - Myaskovsky certainly makes a distinction in the Soviet Union. Weinberg wrote 20 symphonies. Hohvaness wrote over 60, but it's his flute solo sonata which makes his distinction for me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hohvaness? I don't know this guy...Did he compose a nice flute sonata? Could you send me more information...I've just seen his music for harp...Weinberg was Rimsky-Korsakov's son in law I think...isn't he? I like a bit his music.

Martin


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

You kiddin' me?!

Hohvaness is very mainstream! I like him a lot, but he doesn't write enough string quartets so I tend to ignore most of his oeuvre.

His flute writings are beautiful. I have a few scores for his music for flute. Here's one he's done for the Japanese flute:


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Weinberg was Rimsky-Korsakov's son in law I think...isn't he? I like a bit his music.


I'm not sure of the family tree.... Moshei Weinberg (also 'Vainberg') was a mid-21st century composer - contemporary with the Soviet era (Shostakovich etc). He is 'hard core' compared to Myaskovsky. Where Myaskovsky's music has beautiful flowing lyrical lines and rapturous developments and strong fugues, Weinberg tends towards a spiritually barren soundscape. I'm only getting through volume III of his string quartets. His flute concerto is very appealing, but I'm not really sure you'd like him - his works are distinctly late 21st century in idiom and are often bewildering to make sense of.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Myaskovsky is a most interesting composer who shows signs of coming into his own after a long period of obscurity. There are now a fair number of recordings of his music, but live performances are still extremely scarce. 
The most recent one I can remember was a concert not too long ago by the London Philharmonic under its current music director Vladimir Jurowski of the 6th symphony ,which was favorably reviewed by london critics. I have the Marco Polo recording of it with Slovak conductor Robert Stankovsky and the Slovak Radio orchestra,plus several other of the symphonies,and the Rostropovich and Mischa Maisky ones of the beautiful cello concerto,and a CD of three of the string quartets.
It would be great if some of our leading cellists such as Yo Yo Ma and others would champion the cello concerto. Where are you,guys? 
I like the 8th symphony very much. The slow movement features a Tatar melody played by English horn,and is absolutely haunting. It sounds curiously Native American.
I would definitely like to hear more music by Myaskovsky and hope to get the Svetlanov set of all 27 symphonies as soon as possible. His music is brooding and elusive; it doesn't reveal itself on first hearing but grows on you with repeated listening.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hohvaness

His flute writings are beautiful. I have a few scores for his music for flute. Here's one he's done for the Japanese flute:

=================================================
After listening to the Youtube excerpt.

Sorry, mate....his music is not my COT (cup of tea)...LOL, the organ sounds weird and out of tune...I like dodecaphonic music but this sounds just not the way I like it. I respect you absolutely...I'm sorry again


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*this was the first site*

some guy decided to create another site for Myaskovsky...He/She didn't notice this site existed..No moderator noticed either...Moderators are like police...they exist just to prevent people from insulting...or stuff. WE should make a fusion...How can we ask this?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Я умераю Я должен умерать

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> some guy decided to create another site for Myaskovsky...He/She didn't notice this site existed..No moderator noticed either...Moderators are like police...they exist just to prevent people from insulting...or stuff. WE should make a fusion...How can we ask this?
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin,

Actually the thread you are referring to has been in existence for about a year!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Then...*

It is my fault!

Anyhow, the moderator shoud make a merge.

Martin


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Hohvaness? I don't know this guy...Did he compose a nice flute sonata? Could you send me more information...I've just seen his music for harp...Weinberg was Rimsky-Korsakov's son in law I think...isn't he? I like a bit his music.
> 
> Martin


No, Maximillian Steinberg was Rimsky-Korsakov's son-in-law. Mieczyslaw Weinberg was a contemporary of Shostokovich.


----------

